# US Dept of Labor, how to find EOB's



## LSAULS7537 (Jun 30, 2011)

We have a list of checks received from the US Treasury without EOB's.  These were paper not electronic checks.

I have Austin, Texas
Philadelphia, PA

I tried using the US DOL site, couldn't bring up anything, then to VA at 877-353-9791 for Austin who told me pt last name and first initial and DOS, but couldn't give me EOB, told me to go to HTTP://TCVA FMS. TRES.GOV, no help, then onto 816-414-2010 who can only provide phone # for the state to call. Next to https:.//www.visis.fsc.va.gov where site is "protected".

I know someone has the magic wand to lead me in the right direction to find EOB's so I can clean these up.

Thanks for helping me keep SOME semblance of sanity.

Linda


----------



## SThebarge (Jul 15, 2011)

*Ust*

https://www.vis.fsc.va.gov/login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/Default.aspx

I think this is the website you need but not positive....you will need to create a login/password to access your list of patients, as far as an eob you can do a search for that info once you have access.  I hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## lisbat (Jul 17, 2015)

*EOB's for Dept. of Labor Info*

Not sure if this is an ongoing issue for anyone, but this is the only number that got me anywhere and will at least get you in the right direction:

DOL WC: (844)493-1966 w/Provider #
http://odcp.dol.acs-inc.com
(866)335-8319

 --OR--

U.S. Treasury Electronic Payment Solution Center
Monday - Friday (8 a.m. - 8 p.m. ET)
(877) 874-6347
godirectsupport@godirect.gov


----------

